
Pwn2Own 2016 Won't Attack Firefox (Because It's Too Easy) - moviuro
http://www.eweek.com/security/pwn2own-hacking-contest-returns-as-joint-hpe-trend-micro-effort.html
======
bzbarsky
Some other possible reasons:

1) Mozilla as an organization has previously expressed the opinion that
contests like this have bad side-effects (like causing delays in
vulnerabilities being reported by researchers who find them, hence leaving
users exposed when the vulnerability could have been fixed). Keep in mind that
the browser vendors are involved in funding the contest, so said opinion could
be read as "we don't want to pay you money for something we think is harmful".

2) Mozilla has had the best response times of the browser vendors on Pwn2Own
bugs, which means the other vendors have incentive to keep them out of the
contest if they can spin it as a problem with Firefox, not with the contest.

Notably, Firefox has made security improvements in the last year. "Serious",
is of course a subjective judgement.

------
moviuro
One change in the 2016 event is that the Mozilla Firefox Web browser is no
longer part of the contest.

"We wanted to focus on the browsers that have made serious security
improvements in the last year," Gorenc said.

I took the liberty of using slashdot's headline, here:
[http://it.slashdot.org/story/16/02/12/034206/pwn2own-2016-wo...](http://it.slashdot.org/story/16/02/12/034206/pwn2own-2016-wont-
attack-firefox-because-its-too-easy)

